# Further perspectives on Modern Arnis & SM Roland Dantes



## Dan Anderson (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi All,
This was posted up by Bram in two separate posts on his website.  It gives an additional insight to Modern Arnis and Senior Master Roland Dantes.  Read on.


> It was my pleasure to meet Guru Roland Dantes @ the Filipino Martial Arts festival in Dortmund Germany and to be with him again @ the Modern Arnis seminar the following weekend in Cassel Germany.
> 
> He is truly a fine person and one of Professor's earliest students and he was Remy's personal, best friend.
> 
> ...



Hello all and especially Bram, 

I got this info over the phone a couple of days ago.

First of all, *BRAVO!* I've known Bram only since 1994 but his passion and sincerity has never wavered. 

Second - I have played with him off an on since then but have never trained _under him_ until last year in Spokane at a two day Gunting seminar with my wife. As an instructor for the last 35 years I can see who is full of it and filled with it. Bram is filled with it. He's able to present what can be complicated as a simplicity. Any of you instructors out there know what a pain that can be. 

Third - His research is paying off. To see that his research is is at a point where it is parallelling the mother art is not surprising. I do not consider myself any kind of expert in blade craft but I am an expert in teaching and knowing if someone knows. Bram knows. 

As a plug for any joint ventures he and I do (besides the Portland Apr. 24/25th and Baton Rouge July 31st), consider this. Between his blade craft and my stick art, you will receive instruction in the full history of Modern Arnis. Where else are you going to get that? 

Anyway, again *BRAVO!* 

Best, 
Dan Anderson


----------



## sungkit (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for the posting Master Dan. It is great to read a little of the thoughts of Master Bram Frank.

As a student of Snr Master Roland Dantes, I was here in the Philippines when he attended the FMA Festival in Germany. When he returned to the Philippines and we had dinner, he was full of praise.

He had a great time and said it was an honor to attend such an event. The planning and work that was put into the event by Datu Dieter Knuttel is to be applauded. Guro Roland was so happy to see practitioners of the different styles working together to expose and promote the Filipino martial arts. There are too many to mention here, but he was touched by the dedication and integrity displayed by the people he came into contact with.There was no ego and thanks to Datu Dieter, the true brotherhood of FMA was shown. A big round of applause for Datu Dieter and all instructors and attendees.

Guro Roland was also very happy to meet Master Bram and to see the innovations he has made. From all reports,their respect for each other is mutual and I know Snr Master Roland is looking forward to spending more time with Master Bram to further explore their chosen martial art. By the way, according to Guro Roland, the innovative tool Master Bram has designed, developed and refined, is sure to make a big impact on the martial arts and those interested in self protection. We are hoping to see Master Bram visit Australia and the Philippines soon!


----------

